# Spruce vs. Maple? - Frame and Panel Doors



## Helicon1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Noob post. Have been lurking for awhile and this looks like a great forum for me.

Going to be building some built in cabinets soon with frame and panel pull out drawers. Was going to use maple but saw some spruce at a local building center that was about 2/3 to half the price. It is going to be a painted finish so not concerned about staining (read that spruce can be tricky in that regard).

More concerned about warpage etc. Is there anything I should be concerned about if I decide to go with spruce?

TIA


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd stick with maple or poplar. Really the normal choice for paint grade work.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Spruce is much softer then Maple. :smile:


----------



## Helicon1 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Poplar not spruce....*

Sorry really showing my noob-ness now. Wrong species...it was poplar not spruce that I saw. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Poplar is fine. I'd save the money and go with that.


----------

